# Why is it important to have an emergency kit?



## iprepare143

Emergency kits such as earthquake kits, car kits, office emergency kits, first aid kits, etc contain several survival items that can help individual survive and stay safe in case of emergencies. Mostly pre-made emergency kits are 72 hour emergency kit and are designed keeping the fact that it may take up to 72 hours for help to arrive. Emergency kits have gained huge popularity in recent days and many government organizations are also promoting having an emergency kit at home as well as in workplace. Preparation is always better than cure and having an emergency kit ready is the first step towards preparing to face emergencies.


----------



## sinbad

WHY ?

Because anything can happen anywhere anytime
Read the following story

400 stranded travelers


----------

